# Clean your hand's!



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

I consider that if your hand's are dirty in the shop or on the site it could be a safty problem. 
One's it happend I didn't have that pink stuff you usually rubb in your hand's, so I had to think of somthing else to get my hand's clean. As you know, in the old days they made soap by boiling animal fet, so I thought that salad oil should work fine. It worked very good. I thought that I need that rubbing "feeling" to get it work better. I thought that what do I have at home that would work. Sand? He** no!! but something similar with same efect. You never guess. A perfect solution. Ones you have made coffee you throw it away Yes? That was the solution. Salad oil and coffee. The oil is not bad for your skin no'r is the coffee. Nesessarily you don't need water to clean your hand's so it work's on site very well you just need paper towel's.
You might think this is just an other "tongue in the cheek" story. But if you dont use oil for frying I don't recomend you to use butter. The salt isn't good for your skin...:fie:


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Don't know if this is covered in that or not. But if I'm in the shop and get something on my hands that I want off, usually scrubbing them with sawdust works.


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

I don't know that it's very healthy but I always have a can of WD-40 close by and that gets off most of whatever is on my hands.Google it-it has a multitude of other handy uses also.
Dennis


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

I think that saw dust is better than WD-40 but I'm sertain that wd will work very efectively. When I was younger I worked in Tikkurila Oy in the industry section. There I cleaned my hands with something that was in a 200L waste bin. They poured allways the remaining from some small order so you actually didn't know what it was. Then came that day I stoped using it to clean my hand's. The last time I used it it burned my hands skin so I wont forget it. 
Salad oil or lin oil are very good to get your hand's clean.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The best hand cleaner known to man is pizza. If you have any doubts eat a couple slices when your hands are dirty and they will be clean when you are finished. :jester:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeh, Mike, but _your pants and shirt_ will be due for the laundry!


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Bon apetit, Mike!! First salad oil and then pizza. Maby even a cold can of beverages.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Tiny said:


> There I cleaned my hands with something that was in a 200L waste bin.


My dad was a tool maker, that reminds me of what he told once. One place where he worked had a barrel of something, that they dipped the parts into to clean them. One of the workers always cleaned his hands in that at the end of the day. He was warned that he should not do that, but he just kept on doing it. Until the day he woke up and both hands were all withered and white, permanently.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

What an horrifing lesson Theo. Poor guy.


----------

